# T5 Lighting recommendation



## lawrencezarb (5 Dec 2011)

I have a planted 60in x 15in x 24in(deep) tank with pressurised CO" and ferts added and would like to know what t5 lighting to add.

I am currently running with 96watts of T8 lighting and am looking to upgrade


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (5 Dec 2011)

Hi there. With a tank that size it`s gonna get expensive?   I recently upgraded the lighting on my 180ltr (40") for one of these units and I have been really pleased with it. If you wan`t to go open top check them out.

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquar ... hting.html

A unit for a 60" tank like yours will provide you with 4x54watt. That`s more light than you will ever need? They are not the most esthetically pleasing you will find, but they won`t break the bank either!


----------



## Alastair (5 Dec 2011)

There's also these they look a good price 

http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualum ... -unit.html. You'd need to purchase alternative tubes as they only seem to come with marine tubes but lampspecs sell great t5 tubes very cheap


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (5 Dec 2011)

Those were not available when I purchased my luminaire. They look very similar. Iquatics do tropical tubes, I have a friend who has good contacts with them I`ve tried them in the past. He swears by there Marine tubes!  

Like Alastair says though, just buy regular tubes from electrical retailers.  I have seen much better results than using the expensive named brands. Look for 865 Triphosphor Daylight. Osram/Philips etc. I pay  £2.50 each for my tubes from a local electrical supplier.


----------



## foxfish (5 Dec 2011)

This might interest you viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555


----------



## lawrencezarb (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all you answers, but what I am really looking for is what sort of wattage I need. As an electronic engineer I am not worried about fittings and luminaire, just what wattage and how many tubes I need.


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

I think it was already stated that 4x54 watt would be more than enough for you mate. Mine is 5ft and originally had 4 x 54 watts. 2 on for the first 2 hours, then all 4 for 5 then 2 for the last hour. That worked fine for me


----------



## lawrencezarb (6 Dec 2011)

Hi Alastair, Thanks seems alot more than what I have at the moment!


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Alot of people are perfectly happy with just two54 watt tubes and get good results from those alone.


----------



## lawrencezarb (6 Dec 2011)

Would 80 watt tubes fit, or are they too long?


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Ive had the Arcadia 80watt tubes fit mine before now


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2011)

As your tank is 15'' wide I think 2 x full length T5s will be plenty.


----------



## lawrencezarb (6 Dec 2011)

That's 15in front to back!


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2011)

Exactly!
If you really want to use huge amounts of light then that is fine but you certainly dont need to   
You can look around the forum & find many examples of tanks using only two bulbs, my own tank is 22'' deep & 20 '' wide (front to back)but, I can grow tight carpets of foreground plants with 2 x T5s.
However as Alastair has already said, he used 4 T5s at one time although only four were on for a limited time.


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2011)

Here you are, a quick look around & this one is a good example - 2 x T5 viewtopic.php?f=49&t=17646


----------



## lawrencezarb (9 Dec 2011)

Can someone now tell me what would the overall length be of the 80watt tubes including the endcaps.

I know the tubes are 1449mm long but how much extra does the endcap add.

I need to ensure that it will fit in my hood.

Thanks


----------

